
Ask HN: Who is “ahead of his/her time” nowadays? - andreygrehov
Sometimes you hear someone saying &quot;He is&#x2F;was really ahead of his time&quot;.<p>Among living people, who is in your opinion are ahead of their time?
======
rahulchhabra07
I always believed paulg was way ahead of his time.

\- LISP over C++/Java

\- The first ever web app in Viaweb

\- The first ever startup accelerator

\- Check this talk from 2012:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9ITLdmfdLI;](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9ITLdmfdLI;)
a lot of today's most impressive cos Superhuman, Lambda School, Netflix happen
to emerge mysteriously from the talk as is.

------
therealmarv
I only know they don't know now because it would imply you would know what is
important in the future.

